# looking for a flatmate



## lulu_toadstool (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello all,
I am a neat female Interior Designer from the UK and currently looking for a female flat mate to share my apartment of 630sq.ft. Sea view apartment in Tsing Lung Tau. Beautiful sea view with full use of clubhouse. One direct bus to central HK, 30minutes journey. 

Looking for flatshare beginning of April 2013.

All furniture included, fridge, TV, hairdryer, washing machine, tumble dryer.

Bills included.

Please let me know if interested! Gorgeous place and lifestyle away from the hustle bustle. Trees, birds and seaside with BBQ facilities. Running track, close to the famous roast goose restaurants and a short walk to Fusion supermarket. Scenic walk to close shops!

Don't miss out.

HKD$7500 p/m.


----------

